# New pump minimed 780g



## Jo-Jo-T1 (Nov 12, 2020)

Getting my pump today first pump so I'm a  pump virgin. It's getting fitted this afternoon so excited. Only downside my Huawei phone is not compatible for the apps which is a bummer as a new phone even a refurbished one is going to cost £200  not a  happy bunny at all


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 12, 2020)

Good luck. Will be really interested to hear how you get on. 

My phone is not compatible with LibreLink and I am resisting getting an iphone as I only use my phone for calls and texts (I know, I am a tech dinosaur) but had to fork out for a new computer recently to enable LibreView access to get it on prescription, so can sympathise with your situation. Getting used to a new phone is a pain in itself without the huge added cost of buying it.


----------



## grovesy (Nov 12, 2020)

rebrascora said:


> Good luck. Will be really interested to hear how you get on.
> 
> My phone is not compatible with LibreLink and I am resisting getting an iphone as I only use my phone for calls and texts (I know, I am a tech dinosaur) but had to fork out for a new computer recently to enable LibreView access to get it on prescription, so can sympathise with your situation. Getting used to a new phone is a pain in itself without the huge added cost of buying it.


You can get Android phones that work with Libre!


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 12, 2020)

grovesy said:


> You can get Android phones that work with Libre!


Yes thanks, unfortunately not my android though!


----------



## SB2015 (Nov 12, 2020)

I am very much looking forward to hearing how you get on.
I am due to get mine at the start of February.

How did they manage your pump start.  Was it face to face?
Are you having to self fund your sensors?


----------



## Jo-Jo-T1 (Nov 12, 2020)

No it's all on the NHS I go back next week for the sensor to be fit and its face to face with the nurse it's all up and running and I'm loving it


----------



## rebrascora (Nov 12, 2020)

Great that you are being funded for the sensors as well! So pleased the early signs are that you like it.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 12, 2020)

Hope it goes well @Jo-Jo-T1 

Good luck with your pump transition!


----------



## Jo-Jo-T1 (Nov 13, 2020)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Hope it goes well @Jo-Jo-T1
> 
> Good luck with your pump transition!


Thank you so far so good loving not having to inject


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 13, 2020)

Jo-Jo-T1 said:


> Thank you so far so good loving not having to inject


Haha! yes I remember how weird it was not having to take a basal injection.

Be prepared for a few ‘ehhhhhhhh!?!’ moments in the first year. Many folks immediately take to their robot pancreas, but for others after the comfortable familiarity of MDI it can feel quite strange to have to learn the quirks of a whole new system - especially if you get an infusion site that doesn’t quite ‘take’ and some or all of the insulin isn’t delivered properly. It took me a while to find infusion sets that suited me, and I had many more readings in the 20s in my first 6 months on a pump than I’d ever had on MDI.

Wouldn’t want to swap back now though!


----------



## SB2015 (Nov 20, 2020)

Heard today that I shall be getting my 780 on 14 Dec.  A lot sooner than I thought.  We will be running it without the sensors for a month, so that we are familiar with that in case we have to revert to it any time when sensors are not available.


----------



## SB2015 (Nov 20, 2020)

Jo-Jo-T1 said:


> Thank you so far so good loving not having to inject


Are you running it with sensors as a CGM?  
How do you manage with exercise?  I am used to reducing my basal rates, but wondering how the 780 deals with this.


----------



## Jo-Jo-T1 (Nov 21, 2020)

SB2015 said:


> Are you running it with sensors as a CGM?
> How do you manage with exercise?  I am used to reducing my basal rates, but wondering how the 780 deals with this.


Hi  I'm in smartguard with cgm and it's working amazingly cgm has been spot on. I've not once had a low or high when I'm exercising it adjusts as needed you will love it


----------



## SB2015 (Nov 21, 2020)

Jo-Jo-T1 said:


> Hi  I'm in smartguard with cgm and it's working amazingly cgm has been spot on. I've not once had a low or high when I'm exercising it adjusts as needed you will love it


Thanks JoJo.  I will let you know how it goes and keep a watch for any tips you have along the way.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 22, 2020)

Glad it’s working so well for you @Jo-Jo-T1


----------



## SB2015 (Nov 28, 2020)

Hi @Jo-Jo-T1   I look forward to hearing any tips and wrinkles that you develop with the pump.

Last week when I tried to download the Minimed app I found that my phone is not compatible!!  It is only a couple of years old, but is an Android not on their list.  A bit frustrating, but fortunately my OH was thinking about replacing his so we will shuffle round.  Not sure what to get eat?  What are you using with yours.  It looks like they are more inclined towards iPhones, so might switch to that from my android.  Any advice welcome.


----------



## SB2015 (Nov 28, 2020)

Just read your post @rebrascora about phone incompatibility.  

I bought a new android to use with with my Libre, with the thought that most pumps now seem to link with a phone.  Frustrating that I did not get a ‘good enough’ one to link with Minimed.  I am like you and use a phone for phone calls and texts (weird I know) so went for the most basic one.  It had to have Near Field Communication (NFC) which I was told most phones now have.  That worked well and the display on the phone from the Libre was much better than the reader.  Just a bit big to stuff in my bra during exercise!!


----------

